# Well...I'm going to a new home



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi its Char! I'm nervous- Thursday I go back to the breeder where my mum got me. Mum can't do anything else to get me betterfrom whatever I'm sick with and doesn't wantme toget worse anddie. The vet won't give mum more of the meds though mum thought I was looking better. The vet was scared it would upset my tummy. You know, I wouldn't doubt it if that stuff would. BLEHH That stuff taste so nasty, I just would spit it out and make mum upset. The breeder wants to try getting me better, but that means I have to leave mummy, and might not ever see her again. :'( mum's soo sad too. But the good news is I'll get to see my Bunny mom and Sisters again!  I'm excited aboutdat part.

~Charlie~

P.s. This means I might not get to talk to you all in the forum again. :'( By RO forum bunnies!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 2, 2011)

oh and mum wants help picking out a name for the bunny that the breeder brings when she takes me back to her house. I think Jammies would be a good name, but I'm not good at helping pick names. I think its going to be a buck that comes.
~Charlie~


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Charlie, it's me Daisy Mae, I snuck onto Mommie's computer and saw this post. I'm very sorry that your Mommie is returning you to your Birth Mommie.

I'm sure that your Mommie is very sad as I am. I would hate to have to leave my Mommie.

I sure hope you get better and maybe your Mommie can have you back one day, to be friends with her new bunny.

Hugs

Daisy Mae:big kiss::apollo:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Daisy Mae!:bunnyhug:

yep, I just don't want to leave my mommy at all. And she's been reallllly sad that I have to go. But she said that I'm just going to keep getting worse here and that my old owner ( the breeder) can maybe get me better so she's more concerned that I get better than anything. 
Hopefully I will get to see her again though. She said she hopes she can come visit me, which I hope works out! Otherwise, I'll be one sad bunny.. 
~Charlie


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Charlie, maybe when you get stronger and outgrow this, mommie not only can visit but maybe readopt you. Won't that be great. I am sure the breeder and your real mom are looking forward to you coming back home. In the meantime you must be a brave little bunny and do your best to get well.
Benjamin


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi its Charlie again!
Saturday I got to see my MUMMY!  She was so excited to see me I think she teared up! The breeder says I'm doing better-she's been putting this icky saline stuff in my nose, but its working to make me feel better so I can't complain. Mummy said I've grown a lot since a week and a half ago. She was thrilled to see me.


----------

